# Francis is considering us



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/4961670.html

We really need a Rafer + Luther (I'm sorry but ) kind of deal for a PF. I really want Stevie back!

But if he doesn't come back I wouldn't mind him going to the Clippers with his friend Cuttino Mobley then they can jack up shots all day before Elton Brand can even say pass.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Not sure if I should post this here or on the Haslem thread. Rockets should consider bringing Stevie back and if the Haslem deal is really on the table I would sweeten the pot by adding a second round pick too.

There are several scenarios that would net us Haslem and maybe even Posey.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Sure id trade Luther and Rafer for steve back.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I think he is not going to ask for big contract since he is still getting paid by Portland because of the buyout. A veteran min or half MLE would do. I do believe we will trade part of guards for a good power forward.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

A veteran min will do. Getting rid of Sura is a plus in the deal.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Let him go to the Clippers.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

A lot of you guys know I am a supporter of this (my previous threads) but I just dont see anywhere right now where he could fit in Houston. Not with the addition of Mike James...


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Cornholio said:


> Let him go to the Clippers.


The first thing came to my mind is the name of Cuttino Mobley. Is that the reason why? :biggrin:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> The first thing came to my mind is the name of Cuttino Mobley. Is that the reason why? :biggrin:












:lol:


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Let's bring in Cuttino and move Battier to PF and play Small ball and bring Francis as well

PG - Francis/Mike James
SG - Cuttino Mobley/Luther Head
SF - Tracy McGrady/Bonzi Wells
PF - Battier/Scola
C - Yao/Mutombo

STACKED.

Anyway. We should go trade Rafer for anything... Even if it doesn't fit our need. Maybe a young guy with potential or something that doesn't need to contribute. Then bring back Francis for basically nothing.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

We already have MJ. Besides, Francis is washed up.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeah I worry Francis would come back to the Rockets and try be the man again.

We have Tracy & Yao they cant be ignored.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

giordun said:


> Let's bring in Cuttino and move Battier to PF and play Small ball and bring Francis as well
> 
> PG - Francis/Mike James
> SG - Cuttino Mobley/Luther Head
> ...


We're the Rockets. We have Yao Ming. We are the antithesis of small ball.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Francis would only help if he came off the bench and was a 6th man type player. Which I dont think he will want to do.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Francis would only help if he came off the bench and was a 6th man type player. Which I dont think he will want to do.


True.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

I'd take Francis in a heartbeat because he'd easily bring the team a guy that can be an elite playmaker in the NBA. Given the opportunity, Francis would give Houston three *great *scoring threats alongside Yao and McGrady. I can't imagine seeing a lot of scoring droughts with those three guys on the floor together. Plus, a backcourt of Francis and James could keep the offense rolling even with McGrady catching breathers on the bench. 

And Francis is far from being a washed-up all-star. The man didn't have half a chance in New York under Isiah Thomas, who chose Marbury and Nate Robinson as his PGs before Francis ever stepped into a Knicks uniform. 

Please don't tell me this lineup wouldn't be very good:

PG: Francis, James, Brooks
SG: McGrady, Wells
SF: Battier, Snyder
PF: Scola, Hayes
C: Yao, Deke, Butler


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archi...e_between_four_decision_could_come_wednesday/


> Former Knick Steve Francis is likely to sign with the Rockets, Clippers, Mavericks or Heat, perhaps as early as Wednesday.


An update on the situation. We will see what's next.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Rockets are probably not offering him squat in the way of money. The only way Steve in playing back in houston this year is if he just really wants to be home and will play for the vet minimum and understand what his role will be.

Don't expect Steve to be on this team. It is probably Miami if he wants alot of PT or LA since he has such manlove for Cuttino.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

He'll be back in Houston


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> One discussion was free agent point guard Steve Francis, the former "Franchise" of the Rockets.
> 
> Could he return home?
> 
> "He's someone that we have interest in," said Morey. "But he's weighing many, many, many possibilities and I think that him coming [back to Houston] at this point looks like a longshot."


http://www.clutchfans.net/news/1427/morey_francis-to-rockets_a_longshot/

Please, DON'T come back. :gopray:


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

He's going to try to join the team. If we get him, Alston will probably be gone.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

```
He's going to try to join the team. If we get him, Alston will probably be gone.
```
I'm fine with Steve here if the price is CHEAP! Good thing for us is if the Heat miss out on Francis then there really aren't any other points left. Williams, Atkins, Blake have all signed with other teams.

Then we could trade Rafer for Haslem and maybe Posey. (Rafer, Sura, JLIII, Reed):cheers:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

if we hadnt traded for mike james, i would want steve on this team. but luther and rafer give the team something different than francis and james. francis and james though are similar players (with a similar lack of desire to pass)


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Francis has been turnover prone and shot-happy in the past, but let's get to it: he's a much better creator and scorer than James. Unlike James, Francis is very good at changing directions on the fly, and he uses more than blazing speed to get past defenders and into the paint. If Houston steals Francis, and Adelman fits him into the system, Francis would be a HUGE addition.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

yeah, francis is the better player than james, but i dont want to sign francis at the cost of giving up head and alston. if we could have alston, head, and francis, i would prefer that to alston, head, and james or francis and james. but since we already pulled the trigger on the james trade, thats not an option anymore.
i would rather let go of one of either head or alston, not both.
if brooks can actually step up and give us everything head would this year, then both head and alston are expendable. but i'm still not sold on brooks contributing that much next year (or maybe ever)


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I do like Morey's attitude though. He said he will continue looking for deals not worrying about whether we have to much talent on the team or not.

Having to much talent is easy to deal with.


----------



## Yao Man.. (Jul 19, 2007)

jworth said:


> I'd take Francis in a heartbeat because he'd easily bring the team a guy that can be an elite playmaker in the NBA. Given the opportunity, Francis would give Houston three *great *scoring threats alongside Yao and McGrady. I can't imagine seeing a lot of scoring droughts with those three guys on the floor together. Plus, a backcourt of Francis and James could keep the offense rolling even with McGrady catching breathers on the bench.
> 
> And Francis is far from being a washed-up all-star. The man didn't have half a chance in New York under Isiah Thomas, who chose Marbury and Nate Robinson as his PGs before Francis ever stepped into a Knicks uniform.
> 
> ...


New guy) 
I totally agree with you, but i think for us to get francis we need to get rid of james because the both have simular games. So we could trade james and head and have alston come off the bench as our 6th. If we can get haslem that would be a + because i still dont think we have the rebounding that we need. Scola sounds to be a great player but we still need that banger to get those rebounds.
Lets get stevie!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

what about trading head and alston for cat?


----------



## Yao Man.. (Jul 19, 2007)

IMO i think that would be giving up to much. I really wanna see Head traded during this offseason. He isnt good enough to handle the ball at the pg position, and when we put him at the 2 guard he is undersized and cant play D. Versus Utah we had luther head guarding Matt Harpring......(nuff said)Giving up those 2 point guards will really free up the pile up on pg that we having going. Rafer alston coming off the bench creating, passing and able to hit the 3's 
Francis also a great creator(for himself) and consistant scorer.

Head + James + sura = *Franchise back*

Jame or Alston + head + sura= Haslem


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Well, Francis is back. There is no more point to post in this, is there?


----------

